

Turn Your Browser into a Notepad With a Single Line of HTML5 - rainmaker23
http://www.webmonkey.com/2013/02/turn-your-browser-into-a-notepad-with-a-single-line-of-html5/

======
jonsherrard
We're all stuck in an infinite loop! :D

Hack posts to HN, Hacker reads HN and makes blog post, blog reader posts to
HN... repeat ad infinitum.

The circle of life continues <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135194>

